# Quality Assurance and Quality Control



## direct.drill (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الفرق بين Quality Assurance and Quality Control

CLICK HERE


----------



## amato alra7man (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Abu Maan (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس جيزان (24 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## aghilasse (13 يناير 2013)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على المعلومات الكافية لتسيير النوعية في مجال التنقيب البترولي Quality Management System in Drilling


----------



## Bandar20002 (21 فبراير 2013)

مشكور جداً


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله الف خير..​


----------



## محمدطلحة (6 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mnmn_mnmn (18 أكتوبر 2013)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## muhandescivil (2 فبراير 2014)

أتمنى تجديد الرابط ..... مشكووووور مسبقا


----------

